# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JPA / Hibernate] Cascade qui ne cascade pas !

## dazz_x

Bonjour  tous (et  toutes)

Bon, en fait je voulais titrer plus prcisment, mais a aurait donn un truc dans le genre :

[Glassfish][Hibernate][JPA][EJB3][Seam][Ajax4jsf][Facelets] Persistence d'entits en relation avec cascadeType.PERSIST qui ne fonctionne pas 

et a fait un titre un peu long pour le forum.
Donc, je prsente en gros ce que j'ai (je vous avoue avoir pas mal cherch jusqu' maintenant...). Le principe est simple : 

Un customer a plusieurs orders qui ont elles-mme plusieurs orderLines
Un customer a plusieurs contacts
Les contacts sont lis aux orderLines par un Binder qui dit quel contact a quel type de service pour quell orderLine

Le souci c'est que la persistence se fait bien pour les contacts et les orders, mais qu'elle ne va pas plus loin. C'est  dire que lorsqu'on fait 


```

```

le customer est persist, les orders en relation sont persistes et les contacts en relation sont persists, mais pas les orderlines, ni les binders.
Je prcise qu'ayant dbuggu jusqu'au moment de la persistance, mes objets sont bien en relation (avec les bons identifiants, des orderlines cres et rattaches  l'orders etc...).

Voici le code de la classe customer


```

```

celui de la classe order


```

```

celui de la classe OrderLine


```

```

Si quelqu'un a une ide, a ne serait pas de refus.
Je prcise galement qu' l'origine la relation order<->orderline tait unidirectionnelle (une table de jointure explicitement faite entre les deux) et a ne fonctionnait pas. Je pensais que la bidirectionnalit y ferait quelque chose...

Merci  ceux qui ont les yeux fatigus par la lecture de ce long post.
Courage, plus qu'une phrase.

Merci

----------


## xv-mnt

Il faut peut-tre ajouter le CASCADE.PERSIST dans la relation @OneToMany Order -> OrderLine  :;):

----------

